# Film von Kamera auf PC überspielen



## Krankes-Kaff (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo und erst einmal frohe Weihnachten!


Ich habe eine Kamera bekommen, eine Samsung VP-L870 Hi8, läuft mit einer 8mm Kassette, weiß aber nicht genau, ob diese nun digital ist oder nicht!?

Ich verbinde die Kamera mit dem PC über einen USB-Anschluss, ich habe USB2.

Nun, jedenfalls habe ich schon mal versucht, das Video mit dem "Windows Movie Maker" auf den PC zu überspielen, leider klappt da aber vorne und hinten nichts, außerdem stürzt das Progi als ab, was meiner Meinung nach nicht am Rechner liegen kann, da der auch neu ist.

Ich würde nun gerne von Euch wissen, wie kann ich ein Video auf den PC überspielen, welche Software würdet Ihr mir dafür empfehlen, wie bekomme ich auch den Ton zu dem Video und vielleicht gibt es ja noch etwas, was dabei wichtig ist und was Ihr mir sagen wollt.


Ich danke Euch schon jetzt für Eure Hilfe und wünsche Euch noch frohe Festtage.


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## goela (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi8 (wenn nicht Digital8) ist analog! Hast Du den notwendigen Treiber installiert? Schau auch mal auf der Homepage von Samsung, ob Du den neuesten Treiber hast.

Vielleicht solltest Du auch mal VirtualDub versuchen Bilder einzulesen!

Link zum Handbuch und Treiber


----------

